# Radio probs



## Mebian (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a brand new Honda Jazz and the all the AM stations are poor. I didn't have a problem on my previous car's radio. I've been back to the dealer where, unfortunately, the reception wasn't that bad. I've tried a longer aerial with no success. I've parked next to friends' cars and their reception has been good whilst mine is lousy. Please Help !!!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Am is always bad, really there is no new tech for AM radio. Two choices replace the factory radio(you could sell the original one on Flee bay) or live with in. You may try replacing the factory Antenna, but it's really a shoot in the dark.
Try going by a car audio place see what they can offer you, it's like window shopping costs you nothing!


----------

